

Rocket man - floetic
http://queensu.ca/news/alumnireview/rocket-man
“I was going to do physics and engineering at Waterloo, but then I visited the campus … and, you may not want to print this,” he says with a laugh, “but there didn’t seem to be any girls there! So, I visited Queen’s, and there were girls there. I didn’t want to spend my undergraduate time with a bunch of dudes.” - Elon Musk
======
nonchalance
Am I the only one growing tired of this fawning over Elon Musk? I want to see
more articles about the technology and fewer human interest pieces

~~~
Fuzzwah
You're probably not the only one, but here's a tip... HN uses a system of up
and down votes to allow the users to decide what is on the front page. So if
something is on the front page it probably means more people want to see it
than don't.

Amazing hey?

~~~
nonchalance
FYI you can't downvote posts. You can only flag.

There are also emerging voting rings which are hard to protect against,
especially if it only takes 6 votes in an hour to get to the front page

~~~
psycr
Downvotes exist. You just don't have enough karma to see them.

~~~
nether
For comments, not for stories.

------
loceng
Queen's University loves saying Elon went there. He left though ...

~~~
arasmussen
Must have been more girls at UPenn.

------
unono
No wonder he left, Canada is the worst anglo country when it comes to business
(Australia only slightly better). US and UK are way better for anyone with
ambition.

~~~
colmvp
Why is that?

~~~
unono
There's less of an investment industry (in Canada there's an oligopoly of a
few shitty banks). And of course, London, New York, and Silicon Valley are
special places.

Also, very anecdotally, in the US and southeast UK you get more of a
enrepreneur/go getter vibe. There's some of that in Vancouver as well. This is
all anecdotal personal experience though.

